# Voting for Best Caption contest!



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

haha love them all


----------



## Countrylady1071 (May 12, 2010)

i think the first one is the best but they're all cute


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I like the second one best. I know how he feels.....


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

This is exactly why it is a poll! I couldn't decide which one I liked the most!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Aaargh, I forgot to vote!!

Add one for 
1
9
5

But I think 1 was the winner anyway. Still give me the giggles he he.

Thanks for compiling HowClever, if I am ever in a bad mood I will be coming back to this page for a laugh he he


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Haha, woops I forgot about this thread entirely!

I meant to make the poll last longer than it did, but forgot that too!

As it stands number 1 took it out, just!


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

I winned?


----------



## JMessier (Feb 7, 2011)

#1 is by far the best


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

^.^ Thanks guys!


----------

